# coffin and fogger tombstone



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are two new projects I am working on so far this year. The coffin is going to (hopefully) be pneumatic and is made of fence pickets. The fog chiller fits inside the tombstone and fog will come out of both sides.

http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=1
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=2
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=3


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice I really like the tomstone Idea.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great coffin, very unique.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree. Great coffin. Interesting way do the doors. I'm doing a fence picket coffin as well this year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also like the way you have the coffin opening, good idea to aid in animating. The gate columns are good also. Whats your plan for inside the cooler for the fog chiller?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great coffin....I could imagine fog coming out, and the doors banging with some cool sound effect...Maybe a light in it too..Hmmmm..


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like your coffin, great work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the wood used for that. Color is perfect. also the rope handles good idea. waiting for the finished product now.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Let's see, the fog chiller has a pvc "T" pipe in the cooler and splits off 2 ways using flexible aluminum dryer piping and will be filled with ice. As for the coffin, I'm waiting for some Bimba air cylinders that I bought on ebay. I'm going to attempt to make the doors open and have a bucky pop out. Probably also make a knocking, sound, fog and lights. No holding back on my first pneumatic, figure if I'm going to do it I might as well go all the way. I'm sure I'll need some help with the controller. Hopefully I'll have some updates over the weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

allreagray said:


> Thanks everyone. Let's see, the fog chiller has a pvc "T" pipe in the cooler and splits off 2 ways using flexible aluminum dryer piping and will be filled with ice. As for the coffin, I'm waiting for some Bimba air cylinders that I bought on ebay. I'm going to attempt to make the doors open and have a bucky pop out. Probably also make a knocking, sound, fog and lights. No holding back on my first pneumatic, figure if I'm going to do it I might as well go all the way. I'm sure I'll need some help with the controller. Hopefully I'll have some updates over the weekend.


Yesssssss!:smoking:


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Did you build the coffin from plans from somewhere, or was it your own design?


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

No plans, I just kind of winged it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sweet head, the first pic looks like the emperor from star wars!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow nice Coffin, but what really caught my eye was your stone pillars and stone entrance. That looks so damn good how did you get the rounded stone effect? :jol:


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

i have to fix my link. The stone pillars are 2x2 frame covered in 2" pink foam that I carved with an electric carving knife, like you use for turkey. Great stuff and oops paint from home depot.

http://www.halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10372


----------

